# Help needed on website



## Mahir (10/12/16)

Hi Vape King peeps. I'm struggling to find out how to select the color of the product I'm interested in ordering eg. I want to order a TM lite in blue but I don't see a select color option? Pls help


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Hi Vape King peeps. I'm struggling to find out how to select the color of the product I'm interested in ordering eg. I want to order a TM lite in blue but I don't see a select color option? Pls help



Hi @Mahir 
Lol, I also had that issue once

But if you looking at this page:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/twisted-messes-rda2-lite.html

Then i think they only have it in red - you will see in that product, "red" is in the product title
So you cant select another colour


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Hi Vape King peeps. I'm struggling to find out how to select the color of the product I'm interested in ordering eg. I want to order a TM lite in blue but I don't see a select color option? Pls help


Thats because they only have the red one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Beat you to it @blujeenz 
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mahir (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Beat you to it @blujeenz
> Hehe


Thanks guys


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Beat you to it @blujeenz
> Hehe


Well and truly... with more content, links and longer sentences. 

...maybe if I use more than 2 fingers to type...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

